# Does my Toro 622 really not use shear pins?



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys,

Are shear pins really not used on my 622 for the auger?

If not, what is used to pin the auger in place? What grade (and size if you know it) bolt?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

SweetD said:


> Guys,
> Are shear pins really not used on my 622 for the auger?
> If not, what is used to pin the auger in place? What grade (and size if you know it) bolt?


 If your model is of recent years Toro use grade#5 bolts and just take one off to match your purchase at any hardware store.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Normex - it's a 1998 model, is that considered "recent years" enough to go with the #5 replacement?

Dave


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

SweetD said:


> Thanks Normex - it's a 1998 model, is that considered "recent years" enough to go with the #5 replacement?
> 
> Dave


 Then you should ask Powershift, detdrbuzzard as they have Toros 
of those years.Good Luck


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my toro 824 38080 from 1986 uses regular grade 5 bolts


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

43128 said:


> my toro 824 38080 from 1986 uses regular grade 5 bolts


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

USE 5/16 by 2 inch stainless steel bolts they are the same as a grade 5 bolt. but will not rot in there.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> USE 5/16 by 2 inch stainless steel bolts they are the same as a grade 5 bolt. but will not rot in there.


Thank you sir!

Dave


----------

